

OpenSnap: A Snapchat clone in Dart - tosh
https://speakerdeck.com/sdeleuze/microservices-with-dart-polymer-and-hypermedia

======
tosh
Code: [https://github.com/sdeleuze/opensnap-
polymer](https://github.com/sdeleuze/opensnap-polymer)

